# The Bell Tree Is Now 16 Years Old!



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy sixteenth birthday to The Bell Tree! Special big thank you to all of the staff and over 100,000 members who have been a part of this community, whether it's been for sixteen years or sixteen days.




​The Tasty Cake collectible is currently being sold for only 10 bells. The Advent Calendar in the TBT's Season of Giving event is also giving away a Special Snowflake raffle ticket for the occasion, but there is not much time left before the calendar changes to the next day, so be sure to get it right away.

For our longtime members, thank you for making TBT your internet home for all of these years! For all of our new members who joined this year with New Horizons, we hope to see you back for many birthdays to come!


----------



## Zerous (Dec 19, 2020)

I've only been here for 5 years, and even within that I can't believe how much has happened!
Thank you for the events and the general feeling of community here that has made being part of this forum such a lovely experience )))


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy Sweet 16!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday TBT! Thank you to all the staff who have kept this site going for so many years. You've made this a great place to hang out.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday TBT!


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy birthday TBT! If my collectibles weren't all lined up and ready for Chrummus I'd celebrate by bringing out my tasty cake lineup, lmao!!

I'm loving the image of TBT taking its driving test too.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 19, 2020)

_They grow up so fast._


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday from one of those people who just joined this year and here's to many more!


----------



## Toska (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy birthday TBT! I've only joined in January, but I'm looking forward for the years coming!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 19, 2020)

happy birthday TBT!! hard to believe it's been up for 16 years and i've already been part of it for 5


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2020)

happy birthday TBT!! im glad to have been part of this community for 5 years <3


----------



## Hikari (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy 16th Birthday TBT!! Got the 10th TBT Birthday Collectable on display in honor of today <3 

Just wondering, have there been other anniversary collectables for TBT's Birthday? I'd love to see the rest lol


----------



## vixened (Dec 20, 2020)

happy birthday TBT! I haven't been on here for a very long time but I've enjoyed it.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 20, 2020)

l thought it was 17..my bad


----------



## Aniko (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bell Tree Forums !!!


----------



## xara (Dec 20, 2020)

damn. as corny as this is gonna sound, this place really has sort of become my second home. i’ve only been here for 5 years (almost 6!) and i was on hiatus for a while but i love this community so, _so_ much and during a year that has been not only isolating but terrifying, i’m really glad and grateful for this community and for all of you. happy birthday, bell tree! ​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy birthday TBT! I'm so glad to be part of this community. 16 more years let's goo


----------



## Jacob (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy 16th to TBT, and congrats to you Jeremy!


----------



## scarfboyxiv (Dec 20, 2020)

Feliz cumple, you lovely fun forum. I may not use you as much as I'd like, but I still appreciate the heck out of you. Thanks for being a friend, a guide, a place to have a fun lurk. <3


----------



## IonicKarma (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy 16th birthday!  I haven't even been here for a year yet but I feel like TBT has been such a big part of my life already!


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy birthday to tbt! This site has been a great source of respite for me, I have been so honoured to meet so many people whom I call friends. It is such a lovely place to appreciate the skills of others (particularly the art community here) and enjoy such a great game in a friendly environment.


----------



## Darcy94x (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy birthday to the bell tree  I’ve not even been here a year but you guys always made me feel so welcome


----------



## hunahan (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bell Tree!  Thanks for being an amazing community.  You all are awesome, fun, and creative.  Truly appreciate all you do.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2020)

hbd bell tree! 

i've been on and off since i joined but mostly had a pleasant time and it has given me lots of friends! <3


----------



## Ghibli (Dec 20, 2020)

Omg bell tree almost an adult, a sapling all grown up. Happy Birthday and thank you all the creators for bringing the animal crossing community together ♥ Never had a bad experience on these forums and everyone is always willing to help each other !


----------



## Korichi (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy birthday Bell Tree!!! I haven’t been here for that long, but I already know that it’s been a wonderful 16 years.. the community here is so kind, I look forward to many more birthdays to come!!!


----------



## Minou (Dec 20, 2020)

16 years!! Amazing! Happy Birthday TBT!
This community has been amazing.
I've never been part of one before.
I'm happy and lucky to have found my place here. <3


----------



## mogyay (Dec 20, 2020)

happy birthday! i can't believe i've nearly been here for 7 years! i'm glad i found this community, i've made so many amazing friends


----------



## amemome (Dec 20, 2020)

happy birthday! this place is still one of the best places to get to meet old and new Animal Crossing fans and remains my favorite AC resource on the internet! Kudos to a great 16 years!


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy sweet sixteen Bell Tree! I'm so happy to be involved in the celebrations and events. I look forward to the years to come and the happy memories I will make here


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2020)

Holy **** yo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> View attachment 345110​


this is possibly the greatest representation of TBT's 16th bday that anyone could've iterated.


----------



## Sara? (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy sweet and very much deserved 16 years


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2020)

Happy sweet sixteen! Can't wait to see how the birthday banner looks like five years from now, though...


----------



## Viridia (Dec 21, 2020)

I can't believe TBT is 16 years old! Happy birthday and thank you to everyone who works to hard to make this community constantly exciting with new events and competitions. I'm glad I came back ^^


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 21, 2020)

Happy sweet 16, TBT! It's been a great 4 years (even though I was inactive for 2 and a half of them until just this March when I decided to come back oof) and I hope to stick around for another 4 or more~ Cheers!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday to the Bell Tree!

The Bell Tree has been my Internet home since late 2011. There are so many memories from this place and it holds a very special place in my heart. Some people from TBT have become my real life best friends, crazy how life works that way! TBT had once pulled me out from an unfortunately dark place, it set me on my path to happiness and I will forever hold it dear to me. Thank you for all these years, thank you to all the members, new friends and memories we’ve made. Here’s to another 16+ years! Happy birthday!


----------



## SarahSays (Dec 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday TBT! Thanks for welcoming me into the family this year! Congrats to Jeremy and the rest of the staff


----------



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday, TBT! 2 more years and you'll be moving out of your home and into the world.


----------



## Holla (Dec 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday TBT. I am by far the most active on this forum compared to any others that I'm a member of. I love how much fun events are that the staff put together. It really is a treat.

I've only been a part of TBT for about 7 and a half years but they've been great and I hope all future years are just as good if not even better!


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 21, 2020)

Happy birthday to TBT!


----------



## ``` (Dec 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday TBT! A huge thank you to the staff members and the community for making this place so amazing!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday TBT! ^_^


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 24, 2020)

Happy (belated) Birthday!


----------

